# Festool Planex Concerns....



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I received the sander and vac on Mon and gave it a try on a test wall, yesterday. 

It appears that the sander has a soft start but what I'm finding, is that there seems to be a slight stepped delay in speed increase within the dial. It's not a smooth constant transition as with the PC. Is this normal?...also, when bumped up to max on the dial, there appears to be a temporary drop in speed.

Festool: 920 RPM max

PC: 2000 RPM max

I rarely use the PC above #3 but it feels as if the Planex ( full dial ) is still noticeably slower than the PC at the 1/2 (2.5) mark.

Vacuum:

I'll have to wait until my next job is ready before I can really see how the AC function performs but I will say that the suction power caught me off guard......this thing is a BEAST!!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

The festool's suction probably doesn't perform that well at 2000 rpm. Probably kept the rpm's down to advertise the suction power. Psssh I keep my PC jacked up at all times


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> I received the sander and vac on Mon and gave it a try on a test wall, yesterday.
> 
> It appears that the sander has a soft start but what I'm finding, is that there seems to be a slight stepped delay in speed increase within the dial. It's not a smooth constant transition as with the PC. Is this normal?...also, when bumped up to max on the dial, there appears to be a temporary drop in speed.
> 
> ...


I Also found some differences, it s going to be a delay untill use so I wont be able to give full comment, still am wide:blink:eyed at the pole being able to decrease,

think a higher grade of paper is needed at slower speed..


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

" Psssh I keep my PC jacked up at all times "

WCSC News flash:

For reasons unknown, another freak sandstorm has struck Charleston SC.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> The festool's suction probably doesn't perform that well at 2000 rpm. Probably kept the rpm's down to advertise the suction power. Psssh I keep my PC jacked up at all times


Not too sure about that......I've got two of the 7812 Vacs and this Festool would suck them into nothingness.

I will rename it from Festool Cleantex to Event Horizon


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> " Psssh I keep my PC jacked up at all times "
> 
> WCSC News flash:
> 
> For reasons unknown, another freak sandstorm has struck Charleston SC.


Lol, sanders here don't use vacuums to sand houses. Open the windows and let it ride! Only time a vac gets used is during a remodel or inside someones house. I'm still not that sure about the festool after getting a chance to demo one last year. Sure the suction was great, but pointless. You cannot operate the machine effectively at high suction. The vacuum for my PC can be a pain to work with because I have to push it much harder due to the suction. Without a vac the sander just glides along. Now, I use my vac a good deal when I sand and have never had a dust issue. The festool does exactly like the PC when you put it on the board and when you take it off. The dust shoots out when you lift. To me the more suction you have the better chance you have of gouging up your work because you have to put more load on the machine to make it move. The machine has to operate to where you can just move it along relatively easy while collecting the most dust. This is almost perfect with the PC. The Festool can do the exact same but you have to turn the suction down. I do believe the Festool is a great machine but may only be marginally better than the PC in some areas. Hope this doesn't chap anyones @$$ :jester:


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Lol, sanders here don't use vacuums to sand houses. Open the windows and let it ride! Only time a vac gets used is during a remodel or inside someones house. I'm still not that sure about the festool after getting a chance to demo one last year. Sure the suction was great, but pointless. You cannot operate the machine effectively at high suction. The vacuum for my PC can be a pain to work with because I have to push it much harder due to the suction. Without a vac the sander just glides along. Now, I use my vac a good deal when I sand and have never had a dust issue. The festool does exactly like the PC when you put it on the board and when you take it off. The dust shoots out when you lift. To me the more suction you have the better chance you have of gouging up your work because you have to put more load on the machine to make it move. The machine has to operate to where you can just move it along relatively easy while collecting the most dust. This is almost perfect with the PC. The Festool can do the exact same but you have to turn the suction down. I do believe the Festool is a great machine but may only be marginally better than the PC in some areas. Hope this doesn't chap anyones @$$ :jester:


I have the PC and think one of its biggest shortcomings is how the cable exerts too much pressure on one side of the siding disk, when you're sanding ceilings. You almost have to hold the handle parallel to the ceiling to alleviate the pressure, so that one side of the sanding disk isn't always digging in too much, and leaving swirl marks. Makes it so much harder because you have to have your arms extended while sanding the ceiling.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gary said:


> I have the PC and think one of its biggest shortcomings is how the cable exerts too much pressure on one side of the siding disk, when you're sanding ceilings. You almost have to hold the handle parallel to the ceiling to alleviate the pressure, so that one side of the sanding disk isn't always digging in too much, and leaving swirl marks. Makes it so much harder because you have to have your arms extended while sanding the ceiling.



It comes down to technique, you learn to adjust and after a while it becomes second nature. Just like using to bazooka when you first start learning, all the things you have to make a conscious decision with but after a while you just do it without thinking. Like with the PC, I go down one side and then down the other then a quick run down the center. This way the pressure exerted on one side works in your favour.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I recently purchased my festool planex and I got the soft pad and all. My only problem is sometimes the sander feels as if it's vibrating and is hard to keep faced on the wall. As if it skips. Not sure if anyone else has this problem? I am using 240 grit paper by the way


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Gary said:


> I have the PC and think one of its biggest shortcomings is how the cable exerts too much pressure on one side of the siding disk, when you're sanding ceilings. You almost have to hold the handle parallel to the ceiling to alleviate the pressure, so that one side of the sanding disk isn't always digging in too much, and leaving swirl marks. Makes it so much harder because you have to have your arms extended while sanding the ceiling.


Gary,

Check your drive cable. It's not uncommon for these to shipped out at slightly different lengths. I've had to cut as much as a 1/4" off of one of mine.

I have mentioned this a few times before in other threads concerning the PCs.


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

Square Foot said:


> Gary,
> 
> Check your drive cable. It's not uncommon for these to shipped out at slightly different lengths. I've had to cut as much as a 1/4" off of one of mine.
> 
> I have mentioned this a few times before in other threads concerning the PCs.


Thanks I'll check that out. If the cable is too long, that would definitely cause it to push the sanding disk too much on one side.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"Lol, sanders here don't use vacuums to sand houses. Open the windows and let it ride! Only time a vac gets used is during a remodel or inside someones house. I'm still not that sure about the festool after getting a chance to demo one last year. Sure the suction was great, but pointless. You cannot operate the machine effectively at high suction. The vacuum for my PC can be a pain to work with because I have to push it much harder due to the suction. Without a vac the sander just glides along."

I've been using the PCs for a long time and for most of those yrs, I never used a Vac either. Now, I'd rather deal with a little inconvenience of a hose and cord as apposed to walking out at the end of the day looking Like an Alabaster statue.

But.....it's whatever works for you.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Terrence35 said:


> I recently purchased my festool planex and I got the soft pad and all. My only problem is sometimes the sander feels as if it's vibrating and is hard to keep faced on the wall. As if it skips. Not sure if anyone else has this problem? I am using 240 grit paper by the way


Slight vibration in mine as well. It could be that the backing disk is a bit out of round? or maybe the soft pad is off center? Even a little off center would probably be felt.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have the same probleme, check the interface are centered and he need to be flat all around, apply a pressure everywhere to make sure is stuck together.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Square Foot said:


> "Lol, sanders here don't use vacuums to sand houses. Open the windows and let it ride! Only time a vac gets used is during a remodel or inside someones house. I'm still not that sure about the festool after getting a chance to demo one last year. Sure the suction was great, but pointless. You cannot operate the machine effectively at high suction. The vacuum for my PC can be a pain to work with because I have to push it much harder due to the suction. Without a vac the sander just glides along."
> 
> I've been using the PCs for a long time and for most of those yrs, I never used a Vac either. Now, I'd rather deal with a little inconvenience of a hose and cord as apposed to walking out at the end of the day looking Like an Alabaster statue.
> 
> But.....it's whatever works for you.


I personally prefer the vac, but our sanders who sand our houses never use one. Have never seen a sander in our area sanding a whole house with a vac. But when you can sand a couple 300 board houses a day, I wouldn't want to be dragging around a vac.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok guys fellas and fellons oh and Festool of course Moore and his sanding team

have just run Sander planex on level five yes in my house, planeo beats pc jumping jack black smoker (brush Burner) hands down,

After seeing the ease of use Skotter did in his Video shoot, yep B-pile theres some shooting going on western style, i figured its worth a buy and a bit of tug o war with Festool about that soft pad blooper I think we are all moving forward now, 

so Im flying high happy I have a good sanding instrument with 320 I got a good Lev5 on me home walls:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> I recently purchased my festool planex and I got the soft pad and all. My only problem is sometimes the sander feels as if it's vibrating and is hard to keep faced on the wall. As if it skips. Not sure if anyone else has this problem? I am using 240 grit paper by the way


some Cheeky disco dancer might tell ya your mud needs some Lime Juice...

Takes time for the new feel not sure the base of your mud, I run 320 here skips come and go but whats left are the ones That caint let go


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ok guys fellas and fellons oh and Festool of course Moore and his sanding team
> 
> have just run Sander planex on level five yes in my house, planeo beats pc jumping jack black smoker (brush Burner) hands down,
> 
> ...


Did you finish off that attic room joe joe??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Did you finish off that attic room joe joe??


did the house on lev 5 moore, the upstairs is still cobwebs dust oh and did I say dust, gettn in it once it warms up, been gathering recycle oil paint to shoot the untreated wood, wipe out any bugs, see n how I own the cfs sprayer Tex Spray,

for the first few year just a 3 season ole Lady crafts and movie theeater area, got one of dem kool projectors 7 foot Jumbotron screen, up there 10 to 12 ft Jumbo thanks for giving me this moment to feel good again...


:blink:These are the moments I thank God That Im alive......................


----------



## shofestoolusa (Feb 14, 2012)

Guys, sorry I missed seeing the thread.

Regarding the sander feeling unbalanced, this isn't something I had heard about until today what I got an email from (I believe) a member from the forum here. For those experiencing a problem, did it have this problem before switching to the soft pad? If not, then it's possible the pad is not properly seated or that the pad is cracked or damaged. Also, try to keep the interface pad centered, it's like balancing a tire on a vehicle.

About the speed in RPM of the Planex vs. the PC, everyone I've corresponded with or talked to says the Planex removes material at a much faster rate. While the PC might be 2000 RPM on paper, it uses a cable drive system. As soon as the pad touches the wall, you're creating friction that binds the cable and you loose rotational speed. If you push hard you can really see this in action, if you don't break the cable. You bog the pad down. With the Planex, it's a direct drive, so no rotational speed is lost, even with pressure being put on the pad.

Material removal rates are a product of grit and sander speed. Choose a combination that leaves you with the finish you're looking for and does the job quickly. Using 2 or 3 grits in progression is the fastest way to achieve a fine finish.

Lastly, always feel free to email me directly, or call our 800 number on your sander for assistance. We have a team of application specialists who can assist you with the use of the tool(s) if you have questions or problems.

Shane


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Where you say using 2 or 3 grits in progression to achieve finish... You mean sand everything 2 or 3 times...?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I could be mistaken but I think Shane said somewhere that he is NOT a taper.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope, admittedly not a taper.

I've seen some of you guys' work and it's top notch. For some, you may not need to use multiple grits. For my tape jobs, I need to hit it with some 150 or 180 and then run over it again with some 220 or 240 to give a good final product. Then again, I'm just a guy that does that sort of thing on occasion and not to make a living.

I don't mind if someone here has better advice and helps you get what you need out of the Planex. I'm still learning about the processes that you guys use and offer a combination of my first hand experience with the feedback from colleagues and customers to give advice.

Shane


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just ribbing you a bit Shane. I think it's safe to say that all of us rough sand once(or scrape) and final sand only once. We don't try to polish the wall. Finding one grit and sticking with it is what we tend to do. I'm liking the 180 because it smooths out to about a 200 or 220. Screws first and then the joints and angles is a good system for me. One disc on a 10,000 board sq shack if I don't snag it. On my 7th house with it now. Working great !


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> On my 7th house with it now. Working great !


With the same DISK??? Change it out, Cheapskate


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> With the same DISK??? Change it out, Cheapskate


keep an eye on him SQ


----------

